# Stiftung Waren >f< est



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2007)

Neue Masche. Man betrachte das >f<
Dürfte wohl wieder eine Abofalle sein:



> [noparse]Sehr geehrter Newsletterempfaenger Nr. 242365 der Stiftung Warenfest,
> 
> unser Newsletterpool umfasst 17,6 Millionen angemeldete Empfaenger. Hiervon wurden Sie exklusiv ausgewaehlt um das Produkt des Jahres 2007 zu testen und uns die Erfahrungsberichte mitzuteilen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Düprfte wohl wieder eine Abofalle sein:


Nö. Hinter der Seite befindet sich ein Onlincasino, wo man sich eine extra Software zum spielen herunterladen muss.

In einem Frame wird casinotropez.com geladen. Diese spielend-kassieren.com ist nur eine Partnerprogrammdomain von einem O. G. aus F., laut Domain-Whois.


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl wieder eine Abofalle sein....


Dabei geht es um Onlinecasino, dürfte somit aus einer anderen Richtung kommen.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Nö. Hinter der Seite befindet sich ein Onlincasino, wo man sich eine extra Software zum spielen herunterladen muss.
> 
> In einem Frame wird casinotropez.com geladen. Diese spielend-kassieren.com ist nur eine Partnerprogrammdomain von einem O. G. aus F., laut Domain-Whois.


Ok, was dem auch sei, koscher ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Ok, was dem auch sei, koscher ist es jedenfalls nicht.


Klar und erst recht bei einer Seite wo man sich eine extra Software runterladen und installieren muss.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*

Die Bezeichnung "Stiftung Warenfest" dürfte wohl aufgrund der (natürlich gewollten Ähnlichkeit) zu Stiftung Waretest einen Verstoß gegen das Markenschutzgesetz darstellen. Das sollte man eigentlich der Stiftung Waren*t*est melden, damit die dagegen rechtlich vorgehen können.


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> ....damit die dagegen rechtlich vorgehen können.


Gegen ein Unternehmen mit zypriotischer Adresse?


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gegen ein Unternehmen mit zypriotischer Adresse?


Gegen den Domaininhaber der in der Spam-Mail beworbenen Seite spielend-kassieren.com.


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*

Stiftung Warentest:
"Entsprechende E-Mails dieses Absenders sind uns bereits bekannt und wurden unserer Rechtsabteilung zur weiteren Bearbeitung übergeben."


----------



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Gegen den Domaininhaber der in der Spam-Mail beworbenen Seite spielend-kassieren.com.



Die sind wiederum in Belgien gehostet.
Auch schlechte Karten


----------



## Hans-Wurst (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*

Die belgischen Behörden würden in einem solchen Fall bestimmt Amtshilfe leisten. Innerhalb der EU dürfte eine Strafverfolgung eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Und zur Not geht man halt von den EuGH.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*

Das   Vertrauen in die belgische Justiz ist durch  die Realität nicht zu erhärten.
 Was die EU Gerichtsbarkeit betrifft ist sie vor allem für extreme Langsamkeit bekannt


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Amtshilfe


...für wen? Das könnte allenfalls eine zivile Streitsache mit geringem Streitwert sein und wird es wohl nie im Leben bis zum EuGH bringen.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Das   Vertrauen in die belgische Justiz ist durch  die Realität nicht zu erhärten.
> Was die EU Gerichtsbarkeit betrifft ist sie vor allem für extreme Langsamkeit bekannt




... zudem müsste man dem Online-Casino erst mal beweisen, dass es überhaupt etwas mit dieser Spam-Aktion zu tun hat.
Pfizer kann man ja auch nicht für die 100 Milliarden Viagra Spams zur verantwortung ziehen.


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



stieglitz schrieb:


> ... zudem müsste man dem Online-Casino erst mal beweisen, dass es überhaupt etwas mit dieser Spam-Aktion zu tun hat.


Es geht hier doch um die Domain *spielend-kassieren.com* für die der Spam verschickt wurde und der angebliche Domaininhaber sitzt in Deutschland und will an diesem Onlinecasino in einem Partnerprogramm mit dran verdienen.


----------



## stieglitz (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Balljunge schrieb:


> Es geht hier doch um die Domain *spielend-kassieren.com* für die der Spam verschickt wurde und der angebliche Domaininhaber sitzt in Deutschland und will an diesem Onlinecasino in einem Partnerprogramm mit dran verdienen.


Wer sitzt in Deutschland?
Gabs überhaupt einen Betrug? usw. usw. ... Juristisch sind die so gut wie nicht zu packen.
Es geht einfach darum, diese üblen Methoden aufzuzeigen und evtl. kann man etwaige Opfer warnen. Bin dabei eher pessimistisch.
Dieses Forum ist  der lebende Beweiss dafür.


----------



## Balljunge (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Wer sitzt in Deutschland?
> Gabs überhaupt einen Betrug? usw. usw. ... Juristisch sind die so gut wie nicht zu packen.
> Es geht einfach darum, diese üblen Methoden aufzuzeigen und evtl. kann man etwaige Opfer warnen. Bin dabei eher pessimistisch.
> Dieses Forum ist  der lebende Beweiss dafür.


Betrug? Hast Du diesen Thread gelesen? Hier geht es um Spam für spielend-kassieren.com und diesem "Stiftung Waren >f< est".


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*

http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-STIFTUNGWARENTEST-warnt/1607637/1607637/


> Urheber unbekannt
> 
> Die Juristen der STIFTUNG WARENTEST sind dabei, den Urhebern der dubiosen E-Mails nachzuspüren. Illusionen machen sich die Experten nicht. Spammer sind nicht blöde: Sie verschleiern Ihre Identität, nutzen fremde Rechner und Netzwerke und lassen sich nur selten erwischen.


----------



## stieglitz (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Stiftung Waren >f< est*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-STIFTUNGWARENTEST-warnt/1607637/1607637/


Das lass ich mal stehen, das könnte sonst im umfangreichen Text untergegangen sein.




Lieber Aka-Aka, ich und bestimmt alle Anderen haben nun endlich alles verstanden


----------

